

Fun.js – Bilby.js - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.fogus.me/2013/06/04/fun-js-bilby/

======
quarterto
Brian McKenna is a legend. Bilby's operator overloading hack is crazy awesome.

------
ethanazir
I went from this blog post; to reading the new Functional JavaScript book, and
while I've used underscore for about a year; my eyes were half closed to its
'functional' use; now they are wide open to the value of functional style and
e.g. bilby.

